# Lost loved one



## smokyokie (Jul 13, 2007)

It is with a great deal of sadness that I write to inform you of the loss of  my dear Bertha.  She was trustworthy, dependable, and always there for me.  Especially when I needed a good home smoked meal.

Of course I'm speaking of my beloved smoker of over 15 years. 

 I just got word from the factory that they were unable to save her (some of you from the Get Together might remeber that she was in for surgery), and so they laid her to rest.  They said she was just too far gone by the time she got there.

They did tell me though, that they are going to make me a new one, and that she will be better than ever, in hopes that I won't burn her out like I did Bertha.  She's supposed to be ready in a week or two.

What I need help with is what should I name her?  That, and what would be the appropiate meal to take her out on her maiden voyage with?

All suggestions will be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## ultramag (Jul 13, 2007)

I had always thought the way your signature is worded that "Bertha" was a homebuilt Tim. What kind of smoker was it and is that what your going with this time?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry Tim - Did we ever see her I don't remember a smoker that was looking poorly?

Do take pictures of the new smoker so we can see her!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow Tim, I am truly sorry about your loss... an untimely death for sure, but just try to remember, "Ashes to ashes, rust to rust..."

Not knowing the original Bertha, it's kinda hard to think of a good name for her sister. Taking a stab in the dark here, I'm thinking a suiting name would be *Bertha II*, or maybe *Bionic Bertha*, or even *Berthatude*.

What ever you name her, just treat her with respect, love her and feed her only the best fuel, and above all, try not to get her too hot... you know where that can lead...


----------



## ron50 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tim:

I'm sorry about your smoker. I don't think I could come up with an appropriate name but i know what you should smoke in her maiden voyage: a little big of everything.. Load her up, butts, ribs, a fatty some abt's and whatver else you can fit in there.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 14, 2007)

Taps being played...  Sorry for our loss.  But just think..... you can get another and it can be named Bertha II.  Keep it alive!


----------



## msmith (Jul 14, 2007)

Tim I can feel the pain way down here in tx. If something happened to the general I dont think I could handle it, I will have a few cold ones in memory of your loss and look forward to the new arrival.


----------



## ga.roadhog (Jul 14, 2007)

You could name her McQueen after Butterfly McQueen from Gone with the Wind.  She don't know nothing bout birthin no babies but just might birth some great Q!  Then you could nickname her McQue!  Just a thought.


----------



## short one (Jul 14, 2007)

Oky, sorry to hear about your loss. IMHO you should do a brisket and butt, as Rhonda is still talking about the ones you did at the gathering, good of course. Hope you get the new one going soon, before withdrawals set in. Postman brought our package Friday, 07-13-07. Thank you and your wife very, very much. Will put it to use when we get everything figured out. Thanks again.


----------



## texan (Jul 14, 2007)

How about *ReBertha*?  As for the maiden voyage, I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## bigal (Jul 14, 2007)

How about "Ben". 

Neighbor: "Whatcha Ben smoke'n?"

Tim: "Ask him"

Neighbor: "Why didn't you get a Traeger?"

Tim: "It would taste too good" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






























Sorry man, had to get that in there some how! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry for the loss, hope the new one treats you as good as Bertha.

Maiden voyage ideas: fattie, ABT's, brisket, butt, chicken, tenderloin, turkey, mushrooms, zucchini, taters, cabbage, onions, and some jerkey. Give it to her hard, she'll feel loved............oh, yea, and I'll be there to help eat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Later...........TURD

OOOOOOOOOOOO! name it the big black turd! or TURD!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 15, 2007)

I think Big Al is on to something. Go with it! Name her Turd and give it to her hard. Lots of good eats............. and lots of good friends/neighbors.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 15, 2007)

Tim with the maiden voyage you rilly should do one or two of those wunnerful Okie style briskets. Maybe a butt, some of those great All American World famous Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans and make it a party.

As for the name - wait for the personality to poke through. See how she puts out the Thin Blue Smoke or the Invisible Blue Smoke.

Send us some pix

Keep Smokin


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 15, 2007)

I must say I am in mourning I read this and we tipped out some homemade brisket rub on the earth in her memory.  And tossed some on the still smoldering coals of todays smoke... A moment of silence now....................


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess you could call it homebuilt being as this guy's house is right next to his shop.http://www.smokeyjoesmokers.com/ is who built it.

He builds them pretty heavy duty for about half the price of a Traeger, plus, he'll do anything you want in the way of custom work.  I don't want a rig that sits on a trailer because 1) I don't want to have to mow around it.  2) I don't want people asking to borrow it all the time.  3)  I want it to be on the back deck.

However, after the get together, I decided that it wold be nice to be able to trailer it, so He's building me a trailer w/ a cherry picker built into it and setting it up to wher I can pull up to the deck, pick it up, and latch it into the trailer (it weighs about 1200#)

Thank you all for all your sympathy and suggestions.  For those of you who didn't know her, here is a pic




IN MEMORIUM  MAY SHE REST IN PEACE

Tim


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 16, 2007)

Tim, I'm with PigCicles - couple Oky briskets & butts would bring it to life just fine. 
Let us know a few days before it arrives.
I'll pick up UltraMag & PigCicles on my way down, we'll help you celebrate the arrival of the new smoker in proper style! Might get Shortone to come also.














What is that white stuff all around on the ground?????
Did you burn it out searing briskets?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 16, 2007)

i vote for that too. brisket,butts, & fatties.as far as a name... gotta cook on her first & it'll come.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

If you're serious, I think that'd be rilly wunnerful.  I'd even buy the frosties  (2 or 3 30 packs be enough?) , but we'd have to make Chad get up and get his own.

The white stuff is ashes from the wood that made the invisible white smoke. 

On the true side, the design that allowed me to sear briskets on it probably had a little to do with burning it out.  The new one will be a little different.

Tim


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 16, 2007)

Ya know Tim, if you aren't planning on moving that thing too much (or ever) then you could have a replaceable grill box thrown on the end of it and it would be pretty close to that Lang and you wouldn't have to worry about burning out the smoker. It should last as long as you would ever need it.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

I sure wish they'd last forever, but fire will take a toll on steel.  The design on the new one is "top feed" which means that the heat drafts out the very top of the firebox instead of across the bottom.  That should make quite a difference, but if I'm fortunate to live as long as I'd like, I doubt that even this one will last me the rest of my life, even with the thinnest metal being 1/2" thick.

Tim


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2007)

I took a look at the manufacturers site you posted.  Looks like a darn good smoker for the price.  At $950.00 it's got me thinking about a road trip to get one of the patio models.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

Rodger,
           I've never seen one of his small ones so I can't say for sure, but I'd be willing to bet that they're pretty well built.

Mine is a 30"x 6'  w/ a 30"x2'x3' upright oven.  It has a few custom mods that are'nt on the usual models.

If you decide to come up this way, let me know, you'll drive past my house to get there.  You could stop by for a break in party the BB&B (beer, butt, and brisket) is on me.

Tim


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 16, 2007)

Guess it would be up to Chad, PC & Shortone. Could be a party!


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

And likely a damn good one to boot!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 16, 2007)

I heard that! Judging from the last one ........................


----------



## short one (Jul 18, 2007)

Be sure to give your new smoker some cherry wood of her first smoke.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 18, 2007)

Nothin but the finest Missouri cherrywood for my new baby, thanks to the Shortone!

Tim


----------



## ultramag (Jul 21, 2007)

I guess I missed this, been pretty busy. When we leavin' Mike?


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 23, 2007)

better send hin a PM and wake him up Chad.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 23, 2007)

Up to SmokyOky. When the new "baby" arrives.


----------

